# What should I buy?



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Heres the deal, I've sold a few guns from my collection and have $1400.00 as a result. I want to spend that money on a truely outstanding varmint/bench rifle.

I want either a .204 or a .22-250, what should I buy?

Leaning towards a Remington 700 VS-SF II in .204.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Id go with the 22-250 but with your budget dont limit yourself to one gun dont get me wrong they are great guns but you can get an amazingly accurate gun for that money. :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Leaning .204 beacuse I already have a .22-250 and 2 .223s.

With a $1400.00 budget I may buy 2 guns.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Speaking of that thats a great idea. I have a ruger mk77 target rifle and ill shoot 1/4 groups all day at the range at 100 yds. You can get one at walmart for $550(go for the ruger in 204) and then with the rest of your money get a remington.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Remington VS-SF II runs $955.00 out the door, cheapest price I've found locally.

Leaves me with $445.00 to spend.

Then again I'm not set on the Remington, thats why I asked the question.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Still concider the ruger what about prices on a cz they are great guns. Kimber?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

CZ and Kimber are both nice, CZ are VERY affordable and shoot unreal.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

how about getting a wildcat gun just for the hell of it. get something that you want and will do exactly what you want it to and make it the way u want it. just an idea.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd give it to my wife and let her buy some clothes with it. :lol: Just kidding. I'm sort of in the same delimma. I've got a thompson encore and have .243, 7mag, and muzzle loader barrels and was thinking about getting a 22-250 barrel. But have seen a nice CZ with green laminated stock and heavy barrel, also even thought about a little NEF single shot .204 so that I wouldn't worry so bad about throwing a camo paint job on it. I thought this might be the one since it's so compact and would be easy to carry in the field. Decisions...decisions :roll: :roll: Oh yeah, I have a Ruger MKII in .270, a Bushmaster Varminter in .223, a Savage in .17HMR and .22 mag.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

If you dont mind a single shot go with a thompson center or a ruger no.1 they both are deadly and super accurate


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

my dad just got a 204 in a ruger no 1 and it is very accurate.
and the price was incredible only 525 brand new somebody made a mistake


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Its got really nice wood on it it looks like a million bucks not to mention the accuracy


----------



## Chuck W. (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a Remington VSSF II in 22-250 money well spent.. I found mine for $750 at a local gun shop "yes it was new". Have you thought of getting a TC and spend money on barrels??

But for record I have no regrets for getting my VSSF II... :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Local shop called this morning and said he had something I might be interensted in.

Ruger #1 Varminter walnut/blue, .22-250, w/ a Nikon 3-9x40 Prostaff (probabably not enough scope for my taste, but hey, sure I'll find a home for it) Suppost to have exactly 20 rounds through it, he said the guy that brought it in said his wife bough it for him for christmas, but the ammo was to exepensive for him, so he traded it to an identical rifle in .223.

$600.00 out the door, they run about $720.00 new around here.

Think I might go down and take a look. :sniper:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

#1's can be a very tempermental pain in the rear. If you have a good smith who know's #1's you'll be OK, otherwise you may have a "problem child" that needs lots of attention and never does give you the results you're looking for.

I'd opt for the CZ 527 in the HS stock, if you're set on a .204 they're available in that configuration. That should leave you enough left over for a 4.5-14 Leupold, or a 6.5-20 if it floats your boat.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Well I went to look at it. Beautiful rifle, but something just wasen't right, go with your gut, I left it.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Then go with the remington vs sfII and be done with it you wont regret it


----------



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a kimber 84M varmint stainless 26in fluted barrel great looking english walnut stock comesw with rings and bases for $900 and I also have a Win model 70 heavy varmint in a 220 swift it also has a 26in stainless fluted barrel HS percision stock with scheels 4x12 scope for $950 both guns have lnly been shot about 50 rounds just trying to sell some guns to buy others for my collection let me know thanks MIke


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

What caliber is the Kimber?


----------



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

22-250 in perfect shape


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

highrack PM sent.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Have you thought about having one built? My grandpa had a 204 made from a win mod 70. Using a I think a schliling or duglas match tube, and a stock from boyds gun stocks. It shoots so good that it is not funny. I do not think any PD are laughing at this combo.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I can't believe I didn't think of this sooner!! A Cooper 38 in something cool like a 218 bee, 17 ackley hornet, or one of the CCM cartriges.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

^
I'll take it into consideration.


----------



## Bigbuck24 (Jan 9, 2007)

Check out the .204 int the Ruger targetgrey model. Sharp looking gun very fast 4225 fps, very accurate, very little wind drift. Also easier on the barrel.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

I love my target grey .223 it shoots like a dream


----------

